# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Du lịch Dubai, tour Dubai, thông tin Dubai

## hanoidulich

Du lịch Vương Quốc Dubai - mùa Giáng sinh     *Điểm đến:* TP.Dubai – TP.Sharjah – Thủ đô Abu Dhabi  *Ngày khởi hành:* 27,28/12

*Ngày 1: HÀNỘI – BANGKOK – DUBAI (Ăn trưa, tối MB)*
•  Xe và hướng dẫn đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn đưa đoàn ra sân bay Nội Bài  làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay TG561 lúc 10h40 – 12h30 đi Dubai. Đoàn quá  cảnh tại Bang Kok.
• Đến sân bay Bangkok. Quý khách đón tiếp chuyến bay TG 517 lúc 18h05 – 22h15 đi Dubai
22h15 : Đến Dubai. Xe và hướng dẫn viễn đón Quý khách về khách sạn Regent Place 4 sao nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. hoặc tương đương

*Ngày 2: DUBAI (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
•  Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. HDV và xe đưa Quý khách đi thăm thành phố: Nhà  Thờ hồi giáo Jumeirad , khu phố cổ Bastakiya, Bảo Tàng Dubai – Đoàn có  cơ hội tìm hiểu về cuộc sống của người dân Arap và lịch sử của Dubai.
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
•  Đoàn lên xe thăm quan khách sạn 7 sao duy nhất trên thế giới Burj Al  Arab, thăm quan và chụp hình bên trong , du khách có cơ hội thăm quan  bên trong khách sạn và choáng ngợp trước vẻ đẹp bên trong nội thất khách  sạn. Không chỉ được thiết kế theo phong cách kiến trúc sang trọng kết  hợp cả Đông lẫn Tây, khách sạn 7 sao này còn có đến 8.000m2 dát vàng 22 –  cara và 24.000 m2 lát 30 loại đá cẩm thạch.
• Quý khách thưởng thức bữa tối tại nhà hàng.
• Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Regent Place 4 sao hoặc tương đương

*Ngày 3: DUBAI – DESERT SAFARI TOUR (Ăn sáng , trưa, tối)*
•  Sau bữa sáng tại hhách sạn. Du khách thăm quan quan Khu Đảo Cọ hay còn  gọi lại Quần đảo Palm Jumeirah – Quần đảo nhân tạo lướn nhất thế giới có  thể chiêm ngưỡng từ trên không.
• Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
•  15h30 – 21h00 Xe và HDV đưa đoàn lên vào Trung tâm của Sa mạc để tham  gia các trò chơi mạo hiểm – Desert safari tour như Đua xe trên các cồn  cát xa mạc, cưỡi lạc đà, hút shisa, thưởng thức thịt nướng cùng xem múa  bụng Belly trong đêm xa mạc huyền bí.
• Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Regent Place 4 sao hoặc tương đương

*Ngày 4: DUBAI – SHARJAH – DUBAI (Ăn sáng , trưa, tối)*
•  Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Quý khách đi thăm tiểu bang – thành phố Sharjah,  tiểu bang lớn thứ 3 của UAE. Quý khách sẽ chiêm ngưỡng nền văn hóa đặc  sắc của người Hồi giáo với những ngôi nhà truyền thống , nhà thờ nổi  tiếng King Faisal Mosque ( Bên ngoài ).
• Tham quan Chợ Hoa quả Hymria. Ăn trưa tại Nhà hàng Trung Quốc
• Chiều Quý khách tiếp tục tham quan Tòa nhà Al Nabboodah, mua sắm tại Trung tâm thương mại Spice Souk .
•  Tối : Quý khách lên du thuyền trên Sông đi tham quan Thành phố Daibai  về đêm cùng thưởng thức Tiệc Buffee trên Sông trong ánh đèn màu của  Thành phố Daibai.
• Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Regent Place 4 sao hoặc tương đương

*Ngày 5: DUBAI – CÔNG VIÊN NƯỚC BREAK WATER PARK – ABU DHABI (Ăn sáng , trưa, tối)*
• Ăn sáng bufee tại khách sạn.
•  8h00 Đoàn bắt đầu chuyến đi tham quan thủ đô Các tiểu vương quốc Ả Rập  Thống nhất (UAE) – thành phố Abu Dhabi với các điểm thăm quan như: Nhà  thờ Sheikh Zayed Mosques,
• Ăn trưa tại Nhà hàng với thực đơn Arap
•  Chiều Quý khách tham quan Công viên Nước Break Water Park. Quý khách  xem các hoạt động thể theo dưới nước tại Công viên tham gia vào các hoạt  động của Công viên
• Mua sắm tại trung tâm thương mại nổi tiếng Marina mail và Irian Souk.
• Ăn tối tại Nhà hàng Cung điện Thành phố : City Palace với thực đơn Hải sản
• Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Le meridien 4 sao hoặc tương đương

*Ngày 6: ABU DHABI – DUBAI – BANGKOK (Ăn sáng , trưa, tối)*
• Ăn sáng bufee tại Khách sạn . Quý khách trả phòng khách sạn .
•  Xe và HDv tiếp tục đưa Quý khách đi tham quan thành phố với: Trung tâm  triển lãm dầu mỏ, và Cung điện và Vườn thượng uyển Al Husn – Cung điện  của ông Sheikh Khalifa – Thái tử tiểu vương quốc Abu Ahabi giầu có nhất  trong số bảy Tiểu vương quốc UAE, con trai cố Tổng Thống Sheik Zayed Al  Nahyan tiểu vương quốc và là tổng thống của UAE.
• Đoàn tiếp tục thăm quan Al Dafra Area. Ăn trưa tại Nhà hàng Trung Quốc
• Chiều Đoàn tham quan : Bastakia Area. Sau đó đi mua sắm đồ hàng hiệu tại Dubai Mail
• Ăn tối tại Nhà hàng Arap
•  Sau bữa tối Xe và HDV đưa Quý khách trở về Dubai ra Sân bay đáp chuyến  bay TG 518 lúc 23h20 – 08h40 về Bangkok. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay

*Ngày 7: BANGKOK – HÀ NỘI (Ăn sáng mb)*
•  8h40 Quý khách hạ cánh tại Bangkok. Quý khách tự do mua sắm hàng miễn  thuế hoặc sự dụng chương trình city tour Bangkok ( tour tự túc ).
• 13h40 Quý khách làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay về Hà Nội TG 564 lúc 17h35 – 19h20
• 19h20 Đoàn về đến sân bay Nội bài. Chia tay đoàn . Kết thúc chương trình

*Giá trọn gói: 57.800.000vnd/khách*

*Bao gồm:*
- Thủ tục XNC Dubai
- Vé máy bay khứ hồi Hà Nội – Bangkok – Dubai – Hà Nội, Thuế sân bay quốc tế
- Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn quốc tế 3 – 4 sao (2 khách/phòng) hoặc tương đương
- Ăn các bữa ăn theo lịch trình. 
- Xe ôtô đưa đón đoàn theo lịch trình
- Bảo hiểm du lịch Quốc tế toàn cầu của Tập đoàn Bảo hiểm AIG.
- Vé thắng cảnh vào cửa một lần. Hướng dẫn viên du lịch Tiếng Việt kinh nghiệm suốt tuyến.
- Bữa ăn tối trên du thuyền Dubai.
- Bữa ăn tối buffee đồ nướng tại Xa mạc thưởng thức múa bụng tanoma

*Không bao gồm:*
- Hộ chiếu, nghỉ phòng đơn, 
- Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình. giặt là điện thoại, 
- Tip cho lái xe và HDV 7$/ khách/ ngày tour.

Liên hệ
Lý Hương - HANOI FAIRTOURS - DULICHCAOCAP.VN
 NHA SO 6 KHU TT THUONG BINH 27-7, TRUNG KINH, CAU GIAY, HANOI
 TEL: 043.9745656 / FAX: 043.7823578
 HP: 0973.868788
 YAHOO ID: lyhuong191007/ Ly_huong191007
 SKYPE: lyhuong-fairtours

----------

